# Chris Christensen Slicker Brush



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Alright, frugal me finally broke down and got one ($25!) from Chrissysystems:

http://www.chrissystems.com/slickers.htm

I have had the A#1 All Systems slickers for years and Lady hates them. No matter how careful I am, she flinches and squirms every time I use one her, even if I don't even get close to her skin!

It arrived super fast! I scraped both slickers down my arm, squeezed the wire part and couldn't tell the difference between the CC slicker and the All Systems one. I figured I had just wasted $25, but tried it on Miss Lady. Didn't even put her up on her grooming table, just brushed her while she was at my feet.

She loves this slicker! No flinching, squirming or trying to get away! Is it really that much better or did she see the invoice and was impressed with how much I spent?

This really is a very nice slicker. The handle and workmanship is excellent. I must admit it is well worth the money!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have one also and both Catcher and I love it!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I have that same slicker too and I absolutely love it. Beats the heck out of what I was using before.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I think I might have to break down. I have an #1 slicker also and Maya Maltese hates it! Well all 3 of mine hate it...Glad to know that the $25 was well spent, I think you have talked me into it


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

And you sell them in your store, too, don't you? Wish I'd known that before I ordered mine!

I also have the 27mm Gold Series brush and love it. I must confess that the CC stuff really does seem to be worth the high prices.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 29 2005, 08:15 AM
> *And you sell them in your store, too, don't you? Wish I'd known that before I ordered mine!
> 
> I also have the 27mm Gold Series brush and love it. I must confess that the CC stuff really does seem to be worth the high prices.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94972*


[/QUOTE]


Oh I dont sell the brushes, kinda pricey







I just emailed Lisa Christensen and the ones that were recommended were: I would recommend the 27mm Gold Series Pin Brush and the #000 buttercomb and the #008 buttercomb. 

So she will be sending me those! Ill let you know, oh looks like she didnt recommend a slicker though, and thats my favorite type of brush!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I ordered the slicker brush on Friday. I love the Buttercomb #000. I have the 27mm brush but I mostly use the comb. The comb was well worth the price. I will let you know what I think of the slicker when I get it. I also ordered the Proline on Friday. Friday was a busy day for me...order lots of stuff for Lacey but nothing for me. I also order some more bows from Marj. I just love her bows.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

what a cutie pie love your pics









Which slicker our you guys talking about ? # etc...please


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Aug 30 2005, 09:30 AM
> *what a cutie pie love your pics
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have the Mark II and I believe Lady's Mom has Mark I. I think either would do fine.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Okay, I got the slicker brush yesterday and I just love it! It is great on the legs. What a difference this slicker makes in Lacey's appearence. I got the Proline today. Lacey needs a major bath so I don't think I will be using it until the weekend sometime. Hubby has been taking Lacey outside during the day and just letting her run and play. She loves to racetrack in the morning when the grass is wet, so of course she is smelly and dirty. Her legs are actually beige in color instead of white.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm glad you love it! I noticed the same thing, that it is especially good on the legs. Well worth the price.

You'll love the Proline, too!


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

I have the Mark X slicker. It is great on the matts under the legs. But my favorite and *Tink's* too is the 35mm Gold series pin brush. It was well worth the $36! I am thinking about getting one of the butter combs next.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

The buttercomb is well worth the money. I use it everyday on Lacey. Just glides through her hair and is great at finding those little, tiny matts.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Sep 2 2005, 11:09 PM
> *The buttercomb is well worth the money.  I use it everyday on Lacey.  Just glides through her hair and is great at finding those little, tiny matts.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96619*


[/QUOTE]

They have so many of the buttercombs. I'm not sure which one to choose. I like the new one #005. The teeth are really long to get through all that hair. But then the #012 looks like it is smaller and would fit in your hand better to get in the hard to get at areas. Do you have the wooden handle that fits on the comb? I wonder if it is it really necessary?


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just emailed Chris Christensen to find out which combs, brushes, etc. that they would recommend for a Maltese. I hope they answer on Monday.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When I emailed them they recommended the #000 Buttercomb. It is a great comb.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Sep 3 2005, 02:50 PM
> *When I emailed them they recommended the #000 Buttercomb.  It is a great comb.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96708*


[/QUOTE]

Do you have the wooden handle that attaches to the comb?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

No, I don't have the wooden handle. If you get it let us know how you like it. I do love the Buttercomb #000. Finds very little matts before they can get huged. I just got the slicker brush (little square one with a white handle) and I can't believe what a difference this brush has made in brushing Lacey's legs. Next I would like to get the Buttercomb #008.

Now I am looking for a grooming table. Tried of grooming Lacey on the bed.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Sep 4 2005, 10:11 PM
> *No, I don't have the wooden handle.  If you get it let us know how you like it.  I do love the Buttercomb #000.  Finds very little matts before they can get huged.  I just got the slicker brush (little square one with a white handle) and I can't believe what a difference this brush has made in brushing Lacey's legs.  Next I would like to get the Buttercomb #008.
> 
> Now I am looking for a grooming table.  Tried of grooming Lacey on the bed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96911*


[/QUOTE]

I just went to the C.C. website to order some Ice on Ice and look what I found:

CHRIS STIX

AVAILABLE SOON - NOT AVAILABLE TO ORDER OR SHIP UNTIL WEEK OF SEPTEMBER 19. CHECK BACK WITH US.

WHITE

$4.00

COVERS STAINS & FLAWS 
DOES NOT RUB OFF OR SMEAR 
EXCELLENT COVERAGE EVEN AFTER BRUSH THRU 
NOT MESSY 
NON TOXIC 
Here we go again! Another innovative product by Chris Christensen. ChrisStix allows you to cover stains, hide gray, and eliminate unwanted coat colors in seconds. The ChrisStix makes it easy to pinpoint accuracy, easy blend ability and maximum staying power. Chris Stix will not rub off or smear. Last until you shampoo it out. Unlike many powders and chalks - Chris Stix has excellent coverage, even after brushing through.

NO MESS - NO FUSS - JUST FIX IT WITH CHRIS STIX!

I think I'll wait and place my order Sept.19. Maybe by then I will be able to decide which comb(s) to order. 

I have just about given up on the Eye Envy for tearstain removal. I think if I just wash her face every day it would do the same as the Eye Envy. If not then maybe the ChrisStix will cover up the stains.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When I use the Eye Envy everyday Lacey's face hair turns yellow. I have been using the Angel's Glow and her tearstains are completely gone. Still have to wipe the corner of her eyes out everyday but no tearstaining. Lacey started about 3 weeks ago and I am now giving it to her every 3 days.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Sep 4 2005, 09:11 PM
> *No, I don't have the wooden handle.  If you get it let us know how you like it.  I do love the Buttercomb #000.  Finds very little matts before they can get huged.  I just got the slicker brush (little square one with a white handle) and I can't believe what a difference this brush has made in brushing Lacey's legs.  Next I would like to get the Buttercomb #008.
> 
> Now I am looking for a grooming table.  Tried of grooming Lacey on the bed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96911*


[/QUOTE]

I got the Master Equipment grooming table from PetEdge a few years ago. It's now $59.95 (it was only $49.95) when I got it, but I would highly recommend it. It is very well built and sturdy.

I kept a running "wish list" of grooming supplies after I got Lady. The table was last on my list. I thought I would only set it up when I clipped her. I realized right away how handy they are and keep it set up all the time. I use mine at least once a day, but usually more. I honestly can't imagine having a Maltese without one now!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks Marj. My next purchase for Lacey is going to be a grooming table.

Oh I got the bows today...they are beautiful...very girly. Love the Halloween one. Now I need some fall color ones.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I went on an order frenzy. I ordered Bless The Beasts Nourishing Shampoo. Fur Pomade; Ice on Ice; 27 mm Oval Gold Pin Brush, #000 Buttercomb; Slicker Brush Mark I and the white chris stix. Belle loves the brush and comb from Chris Christensen, she doesn't like the slicker brush at all (maybe because she hasn't had a slicker brush used on her before at home) and I am disappointed in the Bless The Beasts and the white chris stix. Belle's hair just doesn't lay down and look that good with the Bless the Beasts and I used the white chris stix today on her tear stain area and it didn't do all that much. The slicker brush she probably needs to get used to. I think I will stick to the Pet Silk shampoos & conditioners. I do want to try the shampoo that JMM uses too though. Coat Handler I thinki it was. Maybe it depends on their coats. I do use the All Systems #1 pure white lightening shampoo on Belle once a month and love it. She is soo white and soft and silky. I use it along with the Pet Silk Bright White Silk Rinse. Just my experience for what it is worth. Any input on getting Belle used to the slicker brush??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Sep 26 2005, 09:49 PM
> *I went on an order frenzy.  I ordered Bless The Beasts Nourishing Shampoo. Fur Pomade; Ice on Ice; 27 mm Oval Gold Pin Brush, #000 Buttercomb; Slicker Brush Mark I and the white chris stix.  Belle loves the brush and comb from Chris Christensen, she doesn't like the slicker brush at all (maybe because she hasn't had a slicker brush used on her before at home) and I am disappointed in the Bless The Beasts and the white chris stix.  Belle's hair just doesn't lay down and look that good with the Bless the Beasts and I used the white chris stix today on her tear stain area and it didn't do all that much.  The slicker brush she probably needs to get used to.  I think I will stick to the Pet Silk shampoos & conditioners.  I do want to try the shampoo that JMM uses too though.  Coat Handler I thinki it was.  Maybe it depends on their coats.  I do use the All Systems #1 pure white lightening shampoo on Belle once a month and love it.  She is soo white and soft and silky.  I use it along with the Pet Silk Bright White Silk Rinse.  Just my experience for what it is worth.  Any input on getting Belle used to the slicker brush??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103768*


[/QUOTE]

Neither K nor C minds the slicker brush (CC) at all. Kallie, who at three years old still freaks out when I put her on the grooming table actually will tolerate the slicker brush. They both like it a lot better than the pin brush. They actually seem to enjoy it!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Do you think it is because she isn't used to the slicker? OR Maybe it is because I did so much brushing and combing on her today to get her looking good for a new picture with a great background to send you Sher. I've since decided to wait until she is groomed in a couple of weeks and take her to where I found some lovely flower ground covers to take her picture.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Sep 26 2005, 10:17 PM
> *Do you think it is because she isn't used to the slicker?  OR Maybe it is because I did so much brushing and combing on her today to get her looking good for a new picture with a great background to send you Sher.  I've since decided to wait until she is groomed in a couple of weeks and take her to where I found some lovely flower ground covers to take her picture.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103785*


[/QUOTE]

I may have missed something but did she not like the slicker?


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Belle did not like the slicker brush at all. I was thinking since she isn't used to a slicker brush that I should just slowly introduce it. She loves the 27mm Gold Pin and #000 Buttercomb.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

With a slicker, you have to brush a very small area at a time...you cannot do a long brush stroke with it. Also, you really don't need to use any pressure at all with it. You shouldn't be pushing against the skin.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Jackie. I'm sure Belle will appreciate this information too. I will try it again today when I groom her with this in mind.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady loves the CC slicker and she has always hated slickers before. She actually lies still and doesn't fuss when I use it.

She also loves her Gold Series brush so I guess I'll have to break down and get her the buttercomb!

I think she's secretly impressed that I am spending so much money on her grooming supplies!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

RE: Slicker & Comb 

I was recently advised by a groomer (of maltese) to use the slicker and comb very sparingly. She advised using primarily the pin brush and breaking up mats with your fingers rather than with the comb. I had been using both the slicker and comb more than the pin but Ty's hair is very dry and was starting to look "broken". After just a few days of not using the slicker I can already tell a difference in the texture (I'm also using alot of leave in conditioner).


----------

